# Job Offer from Canada



## PSKH (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi

I am from India having 14 years of experience in sales and marketing specialization in Retail Business.

My IELTS score is R-7 , L- 7.5, W-6, S-6 over all 6.5.

I have done Btech (Electrical Engg)
PGDMM (Post Graduate Diploma in Marketing Management) 
DIM (Diploma in Management)

As per my study on immigration, i found that to improve my CRS Score i need to have job offer from Canadian employer.

Please advice me how can I get job offer from Canadian employer.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Look on job sites and in the Job Bank (you need to set up your Express Entry profile first) and apply for posts? 

Create a Linked In profile?

Unless you have unique skills that people who are already in the Canadian workforce don't have, you won't get head-hunted by Canadian recruiters, so unless _you_ go out looking for and applying for jobs, you'll not just be handed an offer.

Please consider that your education qualifications won't necessarily be equal to a Canadian qualification of the same level... this is nothing personal against you but rather an indication of the disparity between the educational system in India and Canada/North America.

Also, you will want to consider that while you may have 14 years experience in sales and marketing, none of it is in the Canadian marketplace, so this may count against you in your job search - i.e. if a job posting indicates that "Canadian marketplace experience" is a requirement, while you might have the most experience out of all of the applications received, since none of your experience is Canadian based, you may not make it past the initial application screening, and even if you do make it past the first round, there is a possibility that you could be passed over in favour of someone who has fewer years of _Canadian_ experience.

Good luck to you.


----------



## PSKH (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion and valuable reply.

As i have taken ECA it is positive and as per Canadian qualification.

What are the other ways of getting job in Canada apart from mentioned in your reply.


----------



## ItJunkie (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi,

If you can get any family sponsorship or a PNP from any province it will help you to get PR easily. I am also applying for Express entry and as per my research this is my opinion. The moderator replied with the reality, unless you get Canadian experience the job profile and overseas experience is in hand of resume evaluator. I will be happy to get good news from you as I am also applying.

Regards,
Siva


----------



## PSKH (Jul 22, 2016)

Can we search or hunt for a job while on tourist visa to Canada will Canadian employer call on interview if we try to search for job as we have few relatives living in Canada and can we mention the address and contact number of our relative at the time of interview.

Will this help in finding the job in Canada as this will solve our both the things one is adaptability and we can know about the employer also.

After receiving the offer letter we can file for PR in express entry.

Kindly suggest can this be done.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

PSKH said:


> Can we search or hunt for a job while on tourist visa to Canada will Canadian employer call on interview if we try to search for job as we have few relatives living in Canada and can we mention the address and contact number of our relative at the time of interview.
> 
> Will this help in finding the job in Canada as this will solve our both the things one is adaptability and we can know about the employer also.
> 
> ...



So you would lie to a potential employer about where you live?

And even if that did get you an interview you would still have to inform them that you do not have the right to work in Canada - and they would only be able to offer you the position if no Canadians wanted it.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The employer and his job will have to qualify for a Temporary Work Visa (and if they are willing to go through that procedure, it doesn't matter if you don't live in Canada).
If you apply for a job that is supposed to go to a Canadian or Permanent Resident who is already in the country, they will/can't offer it to you, as you don't have a Canadian Social Insurance Number. So the employer can't hire you, because that would be illegal.


----------



## PSKH (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks for suggestions. If i want to apply for Quebec i need to have french as my language proficiency.

i need to take DELF exam for it what must be my score to qualify for immigration in A1/A2 level exam and how much would i have to score in all modules (W,R,L,S individually) to get good points.

regards


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

PSKH said:


> Thanks for suggestions. If i want to apply for Quebec i need to have french as my language proficiency.
> 
> i need to take DELF exam for it what must be my score to qualify for immigration in A1/A2 level exam and how much would i have to score in all modules (W,R,L,S individually) to get good points.
> 
> regards



Did you check the government website for this info?

And do you already speak French? If not, you will not be able to learn enough to do well on the exam.


----------

